# Harvest Mice



## visitor

Thought i would show you all my harvest mice.
The `water bowl` is a glass tealight candle holder.


----------



## WoodWitch

Lovely little mice


----------



## visitor

Thank you 

I find them fascinating. 
They always come out to see me when i go in the shed, and are very active little mice.


----------



## Shyone

I adore Harvest Mice!

Your two are Beautiful.

I've never had any before but am trying to find a cheep viv typical when you need a big one they are all small & when you need a small one they are all big.

What size tank are yours in & what do you feed yours?.

xxx


----------



## visitor

My tanks are 24 x 16 x 16. They are the `Critters choice` tanks. I removed the 3 shelves as they aren`t needed, and make the tank hard to clean.

I feed my mice mixed seeds, canary seed, wild bird, mixed corn, mealworms etc


----------



## visitor

The exo terra front opening tanks are good for harvest mice too. The taller the better really as the mice love to climb.
I don`t like the doors tho as seem flimsy to me, and the tops aren`t all that solid.
Critters choice tanks suit me better.


----------



## ThatCertainGlow

Aww, nice little setup.  Was just admiring your shelving in the shed picture. I take it that harvest mice don't bury their water bowls in litter, or otherwise mess with a water bowl? Wish they'd teach that trick to our domestics.


----------



## Shyone

derbyshire said:


> My tanks are 24 x 16 x 16. They are the `Critters choice` tanks. I removed the 3 shelves as they aren`t needed, and make the tank hard to clean.
> 
> I feed my mice mixed seeds, canary seed, wild bird, mixed corn, mealworms etc


Are the glass shelf's easy to take out?


----------



## Shyone

derbyshire said:


> The exo terra front opening tanks are good for harvest mice too. The taller the better really as the mice love to climb.
> I don`t like the doors tho as seem flimsy to me, and the tops aren`t all that solid.
> Critters choice tanks suit me better.


I've been looking at these but I am not keen on the doors on the front, I prefer a top opening tank, as I would worry they would escape lol


----------



## visitor

ThatCertainGlow said:


> Aww, nice little setup.  Was just admiring your shelving in the shed picture. I take it that harvest mice don't bury their water bowls in litter, or otherwise mess with a water bowl? Wish they'd teach that trick to our domestics.


No they haven`t filled their water bowl with litter. A couple of times they have dug underneath the bowl but the water stays clean.


----------



## visitor

ThatCertainGlow said:


> Aww, nice little setup.  Was just admiring your shelving in the shed picture. I take it that harvest mice don't bury their water bowls in litter, or otherwise mess with a water bowl? Wish they'd teach that trick to our domestics.


They have tunnelled under the bowl a couple of times, but they haven`t filled it with litter. They are well behaved mice


----------



## visitor

Shyone said:


> derbyshire said:
> 
> 
> 
> My tanks are 24 x 16 x 16. They are the `Critters choice` tanks. I removed the 3 shelves as they aren`t needed, and make the tank hard to clean.
> 
> I feed my mice mixed seeds, canary seed, wild bird, mixed corn, mealworms etc
> 
> 
> 
> Are the glass shelf's easy to take out?
Click to expand...

I use a kitchen knife to cut through the sealant that holds the shelves in place. It is a bit fiddly, but i managed ok. Seems easier if you cut a few perforations in here and there before cutting down the entire length of the glass. 
You have to be careful cleaning the glass up afterwards as you do get fine powdery glass left behind.


----------



## visitor

If you could find a plain glass tank you could make a lid with 1 x 1 wood, and staple a fine mesh to it.
The mice enjoy climbing along the lid so it would need to be a secure fit to keep them in.
It would be better if manufacturers made tanks with removable shelves as it is hard to get under the bottom shelf to clean.


----------



## Shyone

Thank You,

Custom Aquaria make tank's with mesh lockable lids & removable shelf's. Trouble is they are not near me so I then have to pay for a courier to pick it up. They sometimes come on Ebay but never when you want one lol.

You don't have to have the color tape on the glass & he makes them any size you like. I had a tank with no shelf's made a couple of years ago 28" x 12" & with delivery cost me £50

http://www.customaquaria.co.uk/smallcag ... uaria.html


----------



## visitor

Hey thanks for the link. i`ve not stumbled upon that site before.
The tanks look amazing.


----------



## Shyone

Here is the Tank he made me

http://s1062.beta.photobucket.com/user/ ... ort=6&o=16

Will probably end up with one being built for me in the end lol.

He is most known by the reptile community because he builds Vivs both glass & wooden. He is in Northampton


----------



## visitor

Your tank is fab. The mesh looks the right size too. Be handy for tying millet sprays to for the mice to climb.

I`d have to use a courier too. Shame a large company such as zooplus doesn`t stock his tanks as they do free postage for orders over £19


----------



## Shyone

Thank You,

Yes it is a shame. He & one other part time worker works there, his own business I guess. He does go to Reptile shows I don't know which ones or where they are but you never know one might be near you.

I found his details on the Reptleuk forum so you could look there for show info, it's a huge forum but there is a section for domestic pets & equipment which I scan often


----------



## visitor

It would probably work out cheaper to order a few tanks and pay someone to go get them all.

Often Ads in newsagents for `White van man for hire`.

The critters choice tanks are around £60-£70, so not cheap.


----------



## Shyone

Yes would be good if you knew other people near you & split the cost.

Never mind I will keep looking


----------



## visitor

Have a look on Preloved. Often tanks for sale on there.


----------



## Shyone

Thank's

Yes I look on

Gumtree
Ebay
Preloved
Reptile Uk

So hopefully something will show up near me soon xxx


----------



## Rodentman

Custom aquaria is just up the road from me.

They gave me a quote of £95 quid for a 4ft tank with ledges and a mesh lid.

I thought it was a very good price but decided against it as it would be a bugger to clean out lol.


----------



## Shyone

OOOO

I am so Jealous!!!

That is a good price for a tank of that size.


----------



## Rodentman

Yea I was shocked.

I was expecting it to be well in the hundreds.

If anyone can afford delivery of some kind I say go for it as that is a great price.


----------



## Shyone

I'm in Cambridgeshire so It's not as bad as it could be lol.

If nothing comes up I will ring & see what it would cost to courier one


----------



## Rodentman

I was gonna buy two originally and I asked would I get a discount and he said he was sure something could be arranged so if you go for it, ask if they do a discount, if you don't ask you don't know lol.


----------



## Shyone

Thank's for the tip I will ask him.

If you don't ask you don't get lol


----------



## Rodentman

All this talk has made me reconsider again so I might buy just one in a few weeks to satisfy my curiosity lol.


----------



## Shyone

LOL

I should be on commission


----------



## Rodentman

I might change my mind again though, I am terribly indecisive lol.


----------



## Shyone

LOL

always best to sleep on decisions xxx


----------



## bonsai

Hello.
Harvest mice are fascinating me since a long time and the idea of keeping them is still growing in my mind.
I've read a lot of different information about the best group constellation for newbies.
Which gender would you recommend and how many mice would make a good group?
In Germany every keeper of Harvest mice needs to document the number,gender,birth and death of every mouse because the species is under a special protection.Is it the same in your country?


----------



## visitor

Hello Bonsai
I read a lot of info on keeping harvest mice in colonies before getting mine, and know only the dominant pair breed, but also know colonies can collapse suddenly/violently, so opted to play safe and bought a male and female. 
I have read male groups work best. Female groups are more likely to break down, but male groups can too. I recently heard of someone having a colony for 2 years and they suddenly broke down and all 5 were killed.
The females are the dominant sex. My female bit the male a few times when first introduced, but now she just glares at him, or goes stiff and faces him, and he runs. She sometimes lunges at him but doesn`t bite him anymore. Just showing him she is the boss.
If you want a colony i would say get a group of males from the same litter. Be prepared for tails bitten of, or deaths. You could always play safe and just get two males, and have a spare tank just in case you need to split them up. Get them at a young age.
Harvest mice are not protected here in the UK. The captive mice are from Europe not the UK, though some nature conservation groups are captive breeding native harvest mice for release.
Maybe you could try get involved with something like that in Germany? 
It`s something i would like to do but not sure how to go about it.


----------



## Shyone

When I do find my tank I will only be getting one male as the males are more active. I am such a wimp when it comes to animals fighting & ending up dead or injured. I don't want to take the risk


----------



## bonsai

Hello
Thanks a lot for your reply and your personal experiences.
I hope I can get into contact with some breedes in my area.It would be difficult because there are just a few Harvest Mice keepers around.Most information I have is out of books because fist hand experiences are rare.Even in special german rodent communities you find nothing.
I also thought about just one buck because in nature they didn't live in colonies,either.
What is your opinion about that? Are social contacts better for the wellbeing? I don't want a lonely mouse,suffering.


----------



## visitor

In nature the female has a small territory, the males have slightly larger ones. After mating the female drives the male away. They wouldn`t live together in the wild. 
I notice my female is the one that is out and about more in the tank as the male keeps away from her. When she goes into the nest he comes out. They are sometimes out at the same time but don`t interact as such.
I can`t see any harm in keeping a lone animal as they only meet up to breed naturally. In the wild they have short harsh lives as heavily predated on, and many ( 95%) die in the winter months. A lone animal in captivity would have a much happier life in comparison. 
This is my second pair. My first 2 harvest mice didn`t get on, and one was killed within days of me getting them. I found half a mouse, which wasn`t nice.
I`m not sure why they are kept in colonies, as that isn`t natural behaviour for them.


----------



## visitor

Shyone said:


> When I do find my tank I will only be getting one male as the males are more active. I am such a wimp when it comes to animals fighting & ending up dead or injured. I don't want to take the risk


I`ve found it`s my female that is the active one but that could be because the male keeps a low profile. They always come out when i go in the shed. Apparently they are more nocturnal in the summer months ( possibly because of predators). 
I love watching them as they are active, and they have a prehensile tail which they wrap around branches as they climb. Truly interesting pets to keep.


----------



## Shyone

I worry about if I got a female being pregnant lol


----------



## visitor

Bonsai if you wish to keep one harvest mouse it won`t matter if it`s male or female. Both are independent animals.

They can be hard to get hold of in the UK too, but there are a few breeders in my area so i had no trouble finding my mice.


----------



## visitor

Shyone said:


> I worry about if I got a female being pregnant lol


There is that i guess. You`d have to get one that had just been weaned. 
I`m actually looking fwd to baby harvest mice. I intend handling them as soon as they are out the nest so they are super tame.
The pair i have are not timid tho. They are nosey critters.


----------



## visitor

I have found this site very useful http://www.fancymice.info/harvestmice.htm


----------



## Shyone

Yes I've seen that one xxx


----------



## visitor

Any closer to finding a tank Shyone?

I bet you are itching to get a tank set up and get your little harvest mouse ;-)


----------



## Shyone

I am, but no luck as of yet lol


----------



## visitor

I wonder if a local glazier could make you one?
Just a case of glueing glass together after all.
Failing that place a wanted Ad. Somebody must have an old tank sat there doing nothing.
Will you have any problems finding harvest mice when you are ready for one, or are they easily sourced where you are?


----------



## Shyone

There is someone who has some at the moment, but I am not keen as the tank the adult two are in looks really dirty. There are some further away which then would involve a courier.

That's a idea about the tank, I will keep it in mind


----------



## visitor

It does get expensive using a courier. 
I`d be like you though. I wouldn`t buy from someone who kept their animals in bad conditions.
I`ve seen harvest mice kept in those tiny exo-terra tanks. Not fair as they are active animals and do like a decent amount of room to live their lives in.


----------



## Shyone

Yes I agree

I am hoping if more people started to keep them more info will get out there as in tank size & food wise also


----------



## visitor

One would hope that would be the case.

I saw some advertised the other day as being 8 weeks old and ready for sexing that weekend.

I wonder if we`ll see different colours being bred in time. I`d love a white harvest mouse


----------



## Shyone

A white harvest mouse I would die for lol

You never know as they have a white tummy.


----------



## visitor

That`s true. Should be able to breed all white or pied in time by selective breeding, and Albinos can pop up in any animal species. I`m dreaming of white babies in my litter but i guess the chances of it happening would be pretty slim. No harm in hoping though, lol


----------



## bonsai

Hello derbyshire.
Thank you for the Link.
Really useful information and great pictures.


----------



## Cait

derbyshire said:


> I have found this site very useful http://www.fancymice.info/harvestmice.htm


Thanks  (that's my site). If you want another opinion on anything just ask.


----------



## visitor

MouseBreeder said:


> derbyshire said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have found this site very useful http://www.fancymice.info/harvestmice.htm
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks  (that's my site). If you want another opinion on anything just ask.
Click to expand...

It`s a very clear informative site. I`ve visited it many times!
Enjoy looking at your mice too. Beautiful Ivory mice


----------



## Rodentman

MouseBreeder said:


> derbyshire said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have found this site very useful http://www.fancymice.info/harvestmice.htm
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks  (that's my site). If you want another opinion on anything just ask.
Click to expand...

Fantastic site.

I've got all my mice info from your site, it's very informative


----------



## visitor

If anybody is wondering where the user `Derbyshire` is i am here. I had forgotten i had opened this account a few years ago. It only came to light when i upgraded my membership. Dom is going to merge the posts i made under both names.
Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## visitor

Looks like i am going to have more harvest mice soon 

















The expectant father


----------



## reecef

Do you have just a 1.1 pair?

I thought it was unlikely they will due to having no competition to make them the dominant pair?

Thanks


----------



## visitor

Ha. I`ve just posted on your harvest mouse thread Reece. 
Yes i just have one pair.


----------



## Shyone

Oh congratulations Daddy to be!

I so wished you lived nearer me :lol:


----------



## visitor

Thank you 

Where do you live?

I am between Nottingham and Derby, and there is a railway station nearby.

Maybe you will be closer to Reece. He`ll have babies soon


----------



## Shyone

I'm Cambridgeshire. Trouble with me is I am disabled so can not travel far at all & don't drive.

Ho Hum.

Trying not to use a courier again as they are so expensive.


----------



## visitor

Some petshops will order harvest mice in for customers so that may be an option.
You need that tank first.


----------



## Shyone

Yes I do know of a pet shop that probably get some in for me as I brought my first ever Dwarf Hamster from them. I later found out she was a Hybrid & was supplied from Simon's Rodents so if possible I would rather avoid Rodent mill animals


----------



## visitor

Hmm. That`s the trouble with petshops. Their animals aren`t always responsibly sourced.
There are quite a few harvest mice advertised on Preloved, but they are mainly in my area ( Nottingham) or Yorkshire.


----------



## Shyone

There is one nearer to me but the tank is dirty.

Once the weather gets warmer I bet there will be more being born. Will wait & see tank first.


----------



## visitor

Yeah get your tank first. You`ll soon find harvest mice after that.
Reece and i will keep feeding your addiction in the meantime


----------



## Shyone

Good Good

I will be watching with interest


----------



## reecef

Just wait til pure white ones are available! Oooohhh haha little cotton wool balls!


----------



## Shyone

Now I am drooling!


----------



## visitor

reecef said:


> Just wait til pure white ones are available! Oooohhh haha little cotton wool balls!


Is it permitted for a man to squeal? Cotton wool harvest mice!! The joy


----------



## reecef

In this case id pressume permission is granted haha


----------



## visitor

We`re both going to be holding our breaths when our harvest mice litter. Think i would die if a white baby emerged. Solid black would be nice too, or pied.
Normal coloured babies will suffice though. They`re going to be super cute.


----------



## reecef

I think it will be along time and a few generations of selective breeding before we see anythin unusual!

But nevertheless with domestication will come the colours!


----------



## visitor

That`s true. Obviously white babies would be quickly preyed upon in the wild. In captivity unusual colours are nurtured. I think Albinos will be the first different colour as they pop up in all species.
Normal harvest mice are interesting anyway. Can`t wait for babies to appear.


----------



## reecef

Yeah white shows with domesticated species also as they become content in captivity. Either way as you say its all good whatever the outcome!


----------



## DomLangowski

Love this topic, just thought id add another link with some images  http://www.fancymicebreeders.com/woodla ... t-mice.htm


----------



## visitor

Oh i`ve read that website a few times  Took me a while to realise that it was yours.


----------



## visitor

Found a round ball in my mouse tank









`Don`t panic.It`s only me`









`Who`s getting big?`









`I know i`m cute`


----------



## Shyone

AWWWWWWWWWWW

*Melts*


----------



## reecef

looking nice and plump!


----------



## visitor

Honeysuckle was out most of the day yesterday eating. She was huge. She still tried climbing the branches in the tank but kept overbalancing and swinging underneath then falling off. I saw her 7pm last night.
She hasn`t been out at all today, and Tumble won`t go near the wooden bed in the tank. I haven`t heard any squeaking but strongly suspect she has had her babies. I have left her to it. Hopefully i`ll see her out and about soon, and babies out in 12 days or so.


----------



## reecef

Brilliant, i think my 2 have mated now. Just onto the waiting game!


----------



## Shyone

Fingers crossed all goes well xxx


----------



## visitor

reecef said:


> Brilliant, i think my 2 have mated now. Just onto the waiting game!


It won`t be a long wait Reece.. though it does seem like they are ready to burst forever


----------



## visitor

Shyone said:


> Fingers crossed all goes well xxx


 I will relax when i see Honeysuckle out feeding. Hopefully she is curled up with her babies but i do worry in case something has happened to her. 
Yesterday she ate non-stop. She looked like a fat toad with a mouse`s head bless her.


----------



## visitor

I have just seen Honeysuckle out feeding. She has had her babies. She looks nice and big still so that`s good.
Pups were silent until mum went back in the nest and i heard them squeaking, so all good


----------



## Shyone

That is brilliant!

xxx


----------



## visitor

It`s a relief. I was getting concerned something had happened to Honey, but couldn`t look as dangerous to disturb babies. 
Roll on 12 days when pups will be out the nest


----------



## Shyone

Was a very worrying time.

xxx


----------



## visitor

I wasn`t expecting her out much yesterday as she had eaten loads the day before, and she`d have the afterbirths to eat, but i was expecting to hear pups squeaking. The total silence was worrying. Must be to avoid attracting predators.
Honey looks fit and well. She ate a piece of bread, then took mouthfuls of millet from the spray i have hanging up. Had some water, had a wander around the tank, then went back to her babies.


----------



## Shyone

She sounds like a very good Mum.

Yes I can understand the worry of no sound coming from the nest.

Will be interesting to see if further litters are the same.


----------



## visitor

Yeah it will be interesting to see how the next litter differs. 
I`ve left the male in with her. He was loving it yesterday as out all the time, but he`s back to keeping a low profile now. They do shifts in the tank. Honey decides how much time he gets. When she comes out he goes and hides.
I plan to remove him when i know she`s pregnant again as i don`t want her having litter after litter.


----------



## Shyone

It's so funny how she is the boss lol

Yes too many litters is not a good idea.

Very responsible


----------



## visitor

The females are in charge. She just looks at him and he runs. Sometimes he just moves up a branch a bit. As long as he gives way she leaves him alone.

It is recommended breeding pairs aren`t separated, but the female will then have litter after litter, and usually dies giving birth, around litter 7. That seems cruel.

I won`t get any more genes in my mice by repeating the same mating over and over so it seems a senseless thing to do.

I will breed from her daughters and let Honey enjoy her retirement. 2 litters from each pairing just in case the 1st litter fails seems responsible to me.


----------



## Shyone

It does seem very responsible.

I need to perfect the "look" lol


----------



## visitor

It certainly seems a useful look to have. 
Poor Tumble was bitten a few times the first time he met Honey, just so he got the message. He soon learned his place.


----------



## reecef

jammy sod, you are ahead of me on "project white" now haha. remember to select any with even the slightest bit more white than others. are you going to line breed them?


----------



## visitor

My brain is already in the mindset Reece. I`ve noticed my buck has way more white than my doe, so going to try mate him to a daughter to get more white hopefully. I can then mate back to a more distant relative.


----------



## reecef

sounds a good start!


----------



## visitor

If it works. I`ve read females won`t breed again once the male is removed even if he is re-introduced. Not sure if the same applies to bucks. They have a slightly bigger range in the wild so i hope that means they will mate with several females.


----------



## reecef

i can only think that would be down to their dominant pairing but surely it would be formed again if kept alone?!


----------



## visitor

I don`t know to be honest. I read once the dominant pair is split the female won`t breed again. That was from a breeding programme for release into the wild so maybe domesticated strains will be different. Guess we`ll find out when we try. As long as the male breeds again then i`m happy. 
I don`t agree with keeping a pair together permanently as repeated litters is not good for any animal.


----------



## reecef

I'm sure you will find out soon enough ! And yeah 3 litters is max I generally would allow!


----------



## Cait

Goldenmeadow said:


> It is recommended breeding pairs aren`t separated, but the female will then have litter after litter, and usually dies giving birth, around litter 7. That seems cruel.


The doe won't have litter after litter in my experience. She may have 2 litters close together but they seem to naturally give themselves a break even though they live with the buck full time. I never had any problems with mine and certainly NEVER lost any giving birth and I bred them for a couple of years. So this info isn't accurate with all harvest mice, for sure - not sure who told you that!


----------



## visitor

The info was on a website aimed at people breeding harvest mice for release into the wild.
Good to know it wasn`t accurate.
Did you ever split pairs up and pair with a different mate, or would you not advise doing that?


----------



## visitor

http://homepage.ntlworld.com/jean.wright93/hm/hm.htm


----------



## visitor

This site also says the same thing http://www.wildwoodtrust.org/files/harv ... eeding.pdf

Probably a common misconception. One site says it and other sites copy it and state it as fact


----------



## Ejh805

I know this is a little bit off topic, but will harvest mice ever be available in the US pet trade?
Or are they and I just haven't found them?


----------



## Cait

Goldenmeadow said:


> The info was on a website aimed at people breeding harvest mice for release into the wild.
> Good to know it wasn`t accurate.
> Did you ever split pairs up and pair with a different mate, or would you not advise doing that?


I don't think I ever did split them up and try with a different mate, or at least not that I can remember. But I did find the litters were very quiet compared to fancy mice. You couldn't hear them squeaking anywhere near as often or as loudly, just some soft peeping now and again.


----------



## visitor

They are very quiet. Guess if they made a lot of noise they would soon get eaten in the wild.
I find them fascinating little mice.


----------



## visitor

Ejh805 said:


> I know this is a little bit off topic, but will harvest mice ever be available in the US pet trade?
> Or are they and I just haven't found them?


No idea about that. Are they a native species in America? 
Many countries have strict laws on importing non-native species.
If Harvest mice are not a native species and were let loose they could become a problem to crop farmers.


----------



## Cait

They're not available in the US at the moment, the closest thing would be African Pygmy mice.


----------



## visitor

Ooh. Pygmy mice. I would love some of those but my shed isn`t heated.

It`s amazing the variety of animals kept as pets nowadays.


----------



## bonsai

Hello Goldenmeadow
Congrats and best wishes for the litter.
It sounds as if mommy is doing a good job.


----------



## visitor

Hello Bonsai
Thank you for the well wishes.
Mum is doing great. She came out this morning for her feed. Dad was nearby too keeping a watch on things. All calm in the tank and ticking along nicely.


----------



## visitor

Well, the baby harvest mice are 10 days old now. I haven`t seen them yet but they should be out this weekend


----------



## Shyone

Exciting!

Daft question of the day coming up now :lol:

On the Exo Terra tank's with the front doors, can you attach things to the mesh roof to hang down like millet spray's & toy's?

Plus if I buy some wooden toy's would they be ok to use again for another mouse or would you need to throw them away?

Thank You xxx


----------



## visitor

The mesh on top of the exo-terra ( and my tanks too) is really fine so hard to attach things directly to it. The millet stalks won`t fit through the tiny holes. I attach millet to the branches in the tanks. You could put bamboo canes in and attach toys and millet to those.

Wooden toys could be scrubbed and sterilised to use again but i find it much easier using toilet rolls/ boxes as they can be thrown away and replaced.


----------



## Shyone

Brilliant Thank You xxx


----------



## visitor

You`re welcome x

Have you got an Exo-Terra tank then?


----------



## Shyone

No not yet,

I've seen a 24x12 Custom Aquaria tank for £10 & willing to deliver for £25. And a Exo terra 45x45x45 for £40 haven't asked if they will deliver it.

I was thinking with the Custom Aquaria tank I can attach things to the mesh roof but need to take the whole lid off to get into the tank, so all the attached things will come with the lid which will make it awkward.

But the Exo is dearer & I now know I can't attach things to the roof anyway.

So is looking like teh Custom Aquaria Tank 24x12 then, it's a shame it's got red tape round the top perhaps I can take it off.

Was trying to wait a while due to money the lack off lol


----------



## visitor

You could replace the lid on the Exo-Terra. You`d only need 5 x 5 mesh stapled to a wooden frame. You could hang things from the lid then. Or possibly drill a hole in the top of the mesh so you can get the millet stalks through and bulldog clip them in place.


----------



## Shyone

Yes that's a idea.

Will think some more

Thank's


----------



## Cait

If the mesh is really small just use the twisty ties you get to tie up food packets. They're so thin they fit through any mesh.


----------



## Shyone

That might work

Thank You xxx


----------



## visitor

That`s a good idea. All i could think of was fishing line, which is dangerous to use.


----------



## Cait

It's what I used with my harvest mice and they didn't even bother to chew them. Much more interested in the millet spray they were holding lol.


----------



## Shyone

Like These?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/100-x-Polybag ... 415ef991ca


----------



## Cait

Yep. They tend to come with packets of sandwich bags from supermarkets or you can buy a pack separate like in your link


----------



## Shyone

Thank You.

Do you think the 45x45x45 is big enough?

Sorry loads of questions today :mrgreen:


----------



## Cait

I'd say that was a minimum, but yes for two harvest mice that should be ok.


----------



## Shyone

Thank You

And last, last question I promise 

Bamboo sticks are they ok for them to chew & climb up & down?


----------



## visitor

I have willow and forsythia branches in my tanks as that`s what i have in my garden. I know they are safe for guinea pigs to eat so should therefore be safe for mice too. My harvests don`t nibble the branches as such. They`d sooner gobble the millet.


----------



## Shyone

Thank You,

Although I live in the countryside where I am there are few trees. The bird perch's are expensive for what they are so thought bamboo sticks are cheaper


----------



## visitor

Yeah i looked at the dried branches that they sell for reptiles, but they cost a fortune. I went out armed with pruning shears and clipped a willow tree, and an apple trees branches. Got home and spotted the forsythia at bottom of my garden and raided that too. I`ve heard of people using the branches from Ivy too, but Ivy is poisonous so i didn`t dare risk those. Branches from Blackcurrant bushed would be ok too.
I bought a willow tree for £5 so i can grow my own branches in future. You can get willow trellis in shops but it doesn`t look `natural` like twigs and branches do.


----------



## Shyone

Well once your willow tree has grown if you prune it & put the branches on ebay for sale I think lots of people would buy them, I would :lol:


----------



## visitor

I looked online for willow and hazel branches and the prices they charged gave me a seizure, LOL. Cheaper to buy a tree from Wilkinsons. Cuttings root easily so i shall be planting more when i prune them. I bought the variety that has red and yellow branches, so it looks like it`s on fire.


----------



## Shyone

I know It's a branch from a tree!

Sounds really pretty.


----------



## visitor

It is pretty.. prob dazzle the poor harvest mice into a daze


----------



## Shyone

:lol:


----------



## visitor

Well it sounds like you have sourced a tank so can get that and get it set up. It`s fun making a `natural` habitat. I bought those willow bridge toys that you can bend into shape for the bed, and willow balls from the petshop. Lots of hay and straw too as they make tunnels in those. They look funny when they just stick their heads out.


----------



## Shyone

Thank's hopefully I have found my tank 

Yes millet spray's, bird seed, meal worms, bag ties, flat food dish, small water bowl, hay, wooden sticks, bambo canes, grass balls, add mice!

will get myself sorted out once I know about the tank.


----------



## visitor

I use the glass `tealight` holders from Wilkinsons as a water bowl. You get 5 or 6 in a pack for around £1


----------



## Shyone

That's a brilliant idea thank you


----------



## visitor

No problem. Look fwd to seeing pics of your tank and harvest mouse in due time. You`ll love it. Nature in a tank.

I have to get ready for work now. Enjoyed the chat. Speak soon x


----------



## Shyone

Hope work goes quickly!

Talk another time xxx


----------



## visitor

It will. Only 3 hours, LOl

Have fun


----------



## Cait

I used hazel and apple wood because I have hazel in my garden and I pinched some of the prunings from my parents' apple tree


----------



## Shyone

Think I will have to either plant a tree of roam around in the dark taking cuttings


----------



## visitor

Day 12 and babies haven`t emerged yet.
Mum is already working on the next batch...

















Dad needs a drink... it`s not easy watching the missus piling on the weight


----------



## visitor

The babies are 2 weeks old today..and finally emerged from the nest

Only ever seen 2 out at once so don`t think there are many babies.


----------



## Shyone

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWW

They are gorgeous!

What age do they need splitting from Mum & Dad & sexing?


----------



## visitor

They need removing at 17 days. They can go in a tank together as not sexually mature until 6 weeks.
They are fast little devils so it will be fun trying to catch them.


----------



## Shyone

I bet you will have a job catching them!

Thank's


----------



## visitor

I will have to remove the branches and straw so they have nowhere to hide, then scoop the little monkeys up.


----------



## Shyone

Good idea


----------



## Cait

You probably already know this, but for anyone else breeding harvest mice for the first time, there is a very easy way to 'catch' and transfer babies. Just get a loose millet sprig or branch or anything that appeals to them to climb and dangle it in front of them. They almost automatically climb it and you can quickly and safely move them to another tank without stressing them or dismantling the main tank


----------



## Shyone

That is very helpful for clean out time let alone splitting them from Mum & Dad

Thank You xxx


----------



## visitor

MouseBreeder said:


> You probably already know this, but for anyone else breeding harvest mice for the first time, there is a very easy way to 'catch' and transfer babies. Just get a loose millet sprig or branch or anything that appeals to them to climb and dangle it in front of them. They almost automatically climb it and you can quickly and safely move them to another tank without stressing them or dismantling the main tank


I didn`t know that. My baby harvest mice haven`t climbed much yet. They still hide under the straw. One little devil put its face in the substrate and was `tunnelling` along on the surface. I think it thought i couldn`t see it as it couldn`t see me


----------



## Shyone

Ok, Dumist question of the day coming up :lol:

Would a false branch be ok for a Harvest mouse like This:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/120969993179? ... 1423.l2649

Think it's made out of latex

Thanks


----------



## visitor

I wouldn`t chance it as they`d probably chew it. Harvest mice aren`t massive chewers but the latex branch is designed for reptiles to climb on. It hasn`t been designed with rodents in mind.

A real branch would be better


----------



## Shyone

Thanks found some bird perches also looks like it will be them then.


----------



## visitor

I have a toilet roll tube in with my Harvests. It`s been in weeks, and the mice use it to eat food in and hide, but they`ve never chewed it. They`d sooner chew their straw and hay.


----------



## Shyone

That's good to know as I have a supply of them & egg boxes for my Dwarf Ham so the little one can have some of those to play with.

How are your little ones


----------



## visitor

My little ones are doing really well. They have gone to their new homes


----------



## Shyone

That's great news


----------



## visitor

Yep  
Mum was pleased to see the back of them. I had to remove them as soon as they left the nest as she was biting them.


----------



## Shyone

Pesky kids getting in the way!


----------



## visitor

I thought there was only 2 but when i hunted them down there were 5. No wonder she wanted shot of them


----------



## Shyone

She must of had her little paws full with that lot bless her


----------



## visitor

She coped really well. She`s a decent sized harvest mouse and she never lost condition.


----------



## visitor

Baby harvest mice venturing out the nest for the first time.
12 days old.


----------

